# Matthews Helium Tuning Problem



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

The rip cord is actually designed to be shot from the upright position so you don't need an arrow holder, load the arrow and push the launcher up into position and it will hold the arrow all day. When you talk about the down position vs the "higher" position do you mean you set the rest to align your nock point 1/8-1/4 high when in the down position? If so that is your problem as the rest needs to be setup in the upright position. My experience with rip cords is has been that the launcher just about hits the shelf in the down position to get the arrow aligned thru the berger hole. On some bows to get the rest to clear the shelf I have the arrow a little higher than I like (the upper half of the hole), so for you to say you had it 1 inch above the shelf makes me think you are trying to set your nock height/rest relationship with the rest in the down (fired) position. If that is the case when the rest comes up it will angle your arrow up pretty bad causing you to shoot way high.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

What beaverman said is right. The rest should be mounted so that when locked up, the arrow bisects the Berger holes. This will allow it to drop until it almost contacts the shelf after the shot.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I understand what you guys are saying but it will not tune in that position. 

I will post some pictures after lunch.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are some pictures
I understand what you guys are saying but it will not tune in that position. 

I will post some pictures after lunch.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Based on the pictures the rest height looks alright to me. You are a bit nock high, which all my mathews bows shot well like that. Looks like your arrow is going out to the left in the one picture but it could just be the angle of the picture. If it shoots bullet holes like that and your problem is how high its shooting then I would say that is your anchor point. If this is a shorter ATA than you are used to shooting and you have a low anchor point you will angle the bow upward quite a bit.


----------



## Jascan00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Shoot it were it bullet holes take off your sight at the gang windage and flip the sight bracket should give enough elevation.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Jascan00 said:


> Shoot it were it bullet holes take off your sight at the gang windage and flip the sight bracket should give enough elevation.


X2 

If that works then you're good if not try twisting the cable to slow down the bottom cam to get more level nock travel.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

i am having a similar issue paper tuning my Helim as well... in my situation i can assure everyone its lack of experience in bow tuning. I have always been the guy who takes it to the shop and doesn't really pay attention. in the past year i have read alot and really want to understand the tuning process.

What draw length are you shooting? You should post a picture of your anchor point. I'd guess your sight issue has something to do with your anchor. As mentioned you might not want to change anything up if you are getting bullet holes.

If you dont mind I will post a few of my pictures and ask a few questions. Maybe we can get some advice that will help us both out


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry nother trying to take over the thread, just wanted to avoid starting another one.....

Here is what I have

29/70 helim 
Downforce Rest 14/16 CS
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 7597 28.5" to groove of knock.

As I mentioned I consider myself a rookie in the tuning dept..... included pics of rest as best I could along with last shot through paper (traveling home at the moment)

I really appreciate any additional tips guys/gals

The paper tune pic needs to rotate clockwise once. Taptalk won't let me rotate! 






















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShortHanded (May 14, 2006)

from all i have read the Heli_M tunes best at a nock height of zero inches vs the usual nock high


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ShortHanded said:


> from all i have read the Heli_M tunes best at a nock height of zero inches vs the usual nock high


I will give that a shot! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ive personally found the heli m and the z7 series bows to tune best with nocks set at 90 degrees. lower your nocing point anbd see what you get .


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

mallardsx2 said:


> Here are some pictures
> I understand what you guys are saying but it will not tune in that position.
> 
> I will post some pictures after lunch.


you have any space at all between the loops for your arrow to move any. you want a little wiggle room. looks like its tight .. when drawn it will only get tighter. this can also cause issues...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

whats your center shot measurement?




smokecity said:


> Sorry nother trying to take over the thread, just wanted to avoid starting another one.....
> 
> Here is what I have
> 
> ...


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm swollowing my pride and heading to the shop today. Hopefully this dealer knows what to do.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

How'd that go for ya?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I got it semi-tunes but I cannot get rid of the torque in the handle. No matter how I hold my bow I am torquing it..


----------

